# winchester 1300



## stevosmallguns (Jun 5, 2007)

I just saw a Winchester 1300 at a pawn shop for $145. Does Winchester make descent shotguns? Actually I found out it was a 1200, is there a big difference? It was in good shape and the pump worked smoothly.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I have a Winchester 1300 that my wife bought me back in 1995 or so, and have never had a problem with it. It is a semi auto (only 2 3/4) so it gets used for dove, quail, pheasant loads and have never had any problem with it not cycling properly.


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

I have a Winchester 1200 Ranger pump, it is a lot like the 1300. This is a great gun for upland.

I also own a Benelli Nova pump and i find myself going back to my Winchester because it seems that I am more accurate with it.

I clean as often as needed and it has never jammed or misfired on me and I have hunted it for 8 years in the snow, sleet, rain, and sunshine.

I would say get it as long as it isn't damaged, and it fits you.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I own a 1300. I don't get much use out of it anymore, but I like it a lot. I keep it around as my backup shotgun. I suppose I've had it for 10 years. It saw a few pheasant seasons and quite a few boxes of clay pigeons. I've never had a problem with it.

The only sucky part is that they're not making them anymore so I worry about spare parts down the road.... though for $145 it sounds like a good deal if it's in decent shape.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I had a 1300 and for a pump it's a decent gun.
In some ways I preferred it over the Remington 870.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The 1300 is nothing fancy but is reliable and will get the job done. I personally don't like it's safety in front of the trigger guard.

I have found over the years that the 870 is more reliable and easier to break down for maintainance. The 1300/1200 uses an aluminium frame that won't rust, however.

If it's in good shape, $145 is a fair price...


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a 1200 I've had for 30 years. It's still as smooth if not more so than it was then. $145 is a good deal if it's in pretty decent shape.


----------

